# 4 weeks pregnant and suspecting multiples? UPDATED WITH MORE PHOTOS pg2



## Onelildream

I'm 4 weeks preg. I can barely button my pants. I've gained 3 pounds in one week. I'm nauseous, bloated and just feel like there's more than one in there... Am I crazy?

Pic in the black and white is 2 months ago. Turquoise is today (4w5d). I'm bigger this week than last week and noticing a change DAILY.
 



Attached Files:







before preg.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 51









4weeks5days.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, let me just clarify, too, that I had twins before. My son was one, but I miscarried his twin between 6-7weeks. I felt I was having twins then too...I was heartbroken to lose one.


----------



## winegums

may be multiples however things like pregnancy symtpoms and weight gain cannot show whether you are having multiples as some people with twins or even triplets take longer than some singletons to show and have less symptoms. it is probably due to pregnancy bloat. but since your on clomid is that right? and youve had a previous multiple pregnancy your chances are increased.


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, Clomid worked for me this last cycle. I guess I just wait and see! If I blimp any more, I might not be able to hide being pregnant for much longer. I wanted to atleast get to 12 weeks, but that might not happen. I'm getting big fast. But I guess no one sees me naked, but my hubby, so they might not be able to tell. haha. And I have an 18month old so maybe they'll just think I haven't lost my baby fat.....


----------



## ladypotter

Highly likely I think with your previous multiples and being on Clomid. Bloating is very common early on and symptoms are usually heightened for multiples. Even I who have lost several babies in the first tri had never really had morning sickness (even with my daughter) but had terrible morning sickness this time around feeling sick all day. My bump did get bigger earlier too, but not until about 12-14wks. Are they keeping you on anything now like maybe progesterone or anything? That is what I used once I got pregnant this time. Found out it was twins at 6wks!! Good luck!!


----------



## chetnaz

I had the same symptoms in this pregnancy (bump very early on, 24 hour neausa, extreme tiredeness and just a feeling that something was up) so your symptoms, coupled with clomid, sounds likely! Will you have an early scan to find out? Best of luck, hope all works out for you. Keep us updated! x


----------



## Laura2919

I dont believe in the whole very nauseous thing! I didnt have one teeny bit of sickness my whole pregnancy! I didnt suspect twins and although i was wearing maternity jeans at 8 weeks because I couldnt button up my pants! lol.. 
I dunno hun. Have they offered you an early scan??


----------



## wispa86

i havent had multiples but at about 4 weeks i had HUGE bloat and couldnt do my jeans up, i had an early scan and theres only the one in there, you do show earlier with second pregnancys because they muscles dont need to give up as much as they did the first time!


----------



## Bumber

Hey I was on 100mg clomid and bam first round twins. I found out at 5 & 3 as had an early scan to check but we were still massively shocked and suprised. 

With regard to the sickness and weight I didnt have any of this aside from a slight sick feeling between 7 and 15 weeks on and off. 

I think its very much the luck of the draw. Good luck. Let us know! x


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks for your comments. My doctor is checking my HCG (yesterday and) tomorrow and comparing them. If they are relatively high, then I get an early scan. If not, then I have to wait. I know I have a pregnancy BLOAT, but this is a bit extreme. I normally get sick around 6 weeks preg, but I've got it at 4, so idk. Patience is a virtue, right?!


----------



## vineyard

Onelildream said:


> Thanks for your comments. My doctor is checking my HCG (yesterday and) tomorrow and comparing them. If they are relatively high, then I get an early scan. If not, then I have to wait. I know I have a pregnancy BLOAT, but this is a bit extreme. I normally get sick around 6 weeks preg, but I've got it at 4, so idk. Patience is a virtue, right?!

HCG levels are not an accurate indicator of multiples. I would push for an early scan either way.


----------



## Onelildream

I'm thinking I will. I have gained 4 pounds now. In one week!


----------



## Smile4me

hey there, wow you are showing pretty quickly... I havent had any symptoms yet, I'm waiting for something like getting sick or craving something... NOPE nothing other than the stretching in the lower area that's it and I am NOT complaining :) Usually smells bother me, I get sick and can't think clearly... I don't know not this time but may be too early to tell....


----------



## Jessa

Not sure. The only real way to tell is an ultrasound and even then you'll probably have to wait another week or so.

I was bloated by about 3 weeks (before I even knew I was pregnant, but I assumed). I was in maternity clothes by the time I was 5 weeks because I couldn't get my pants done up. I still didn't suspect multiples though. It was the ultrasound that clued me in -- and there was no second guessing that.

I hope you get the ultrasound so you can find out how many are in there for sure. :hugs:


----------



## LoveNTy

With each pregnancy you have; that "bloat" comes quicker, you also gain more weight the 2nd..3rd time around.


----------



## Laura2919

Onelildream said:


> I'm thinking I will. I have gained 4 pounds now. In one week!

I only gained 10lb my whole pregnancy! and 6lb15oz of that was baby. Its definitely not a definite. Nothing is! You could just be thinking too much into it and thats why. Push for a scan!


----------



## Onelildream

Update: My bump is still growing like crazy. Even my 4 day difference is significant. I am scheduled for an early ultrasound on the 29th. My hcg is doubling daily. I'm measuring at 13 weeks pregnant right now. I'm pretty excited to find out how many.
 



Attached Files:







4w6d 5w3d.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 68


----------



## Jessa

Onelildream said:


> I'm pretty excited to find out how many.

I'm excited to find out how many are in there, too! Maybe you're another triplet mommy. That would be _great_! :D


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Jessa! I'll be happy with anything. But that would be fantastic.


----------



## Laura2919

Triplets! You brave woman! Haha! I couldnt imagine another of my two!


----------



## Katie Mc

I think you have more then 1 in there,i looked like that at about 20 weeks


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow you're showing really early! My bump was that big at about 16 weeks & I was having twins!


----------



## hellohefalump

good luck whatever happens, don't get your hopes up too soon though, my avator pic is me at 10 weeks and I only had one baby!


----------



## HappiestMom

I am soo happy for you..and you will never guess what happened...one of our other softcup receivers got her BFP when she got her cups too!! Can you believe it, I must be good luck in the BFP department lol...Yay for both of you... Let me know about the EarlyScan, cant wait to see if your having multiples! No luck so far with me..not only did I run out of OPKs and havent had a chance to get anymore, but my little brother has been with us since last Weds so no luck actually trying...blah....maybe next month!!


----------



## Jessa

Only 5 more days till your scan! I can't wait to find out how many you have in there.....and if I can't wait, you've got to be super excited! :D


----------



## Tanikit

Your scan is soon - must be excited!

I had hcg measured at 16dpo (4 weeks 2 days) and it was 642 which is high. I am a twin so wondering if I might be having twins too. I am also more bloated than last time and was from the time I would have implanted. I also had a heightened sense of smell very early on, but have not been very nauseous yet. Having a scan on 14 July. I think the chance of twins is pretty small and I'd be quite happy with just one, but for now, I will obsess about possibly having twins (I would love that)

Let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi Ladies, Can I join the fun!

I would say you know your body, and sometimes you can feel it, sounds like twins!!
FXd for your scan!

I got My hcg levels results which were 7,500 at 5.2 weeks (almost triple the normal range for my gestation) Dr. thinks it may be twins, i find out on Friday at my first scan!


----------



## Jessa

Are you back from your scan yet? The suspense is killing me! :)


----------



## Tanikit

Also wondering - or is it tomorrow? Either way let us know pls :)

See it was today - very curious to find out :)


----------



## kelly brown

good luck your big already lol xx


----------



## littlebabyboy

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im just noisying around lol, Do you ladies know yett :) xxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Apparently Lilonedream had a scan and they did find two sacs, but the sacs were empty - I am still trying to find the update on this as it may just be too early to see the babies. Keep her in your prayers please. Will update when I can find out what is going on, but I am hoping she will be abe to update with good news. Not sure when the next scan is yet.

My scan is only 14 July so still a wait yet.


----------



## vineyard

It appears they may have seen 3 sacs. Here is her blog: 

https://www.howmanymonths.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tanikit

I believe Sunshyn has a scan today - let us know how it goes please and good luck :)


----------



## terrri86

i hope she doesnt give up hope after reading her blog, 

i had a scan at what i thought was 7 weeks and all that was seen was a sac measuring 4 weeks.
had a scan 3 days later sac measuring 5 weeks.
had another scan a week after that and there was a baby with a heartbeat measuring 8 weeks!!

2 weeks later another baby found and we are having twins.

it does happen hun, i jus posted this to show that i know what your going thru, with all the uncertainty and not knowing, chin up hunny :) xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: I hope everything turns out well, I will be thinking on them x


----------



## Tanikit

If you haven't read the blog Onelildreams hcg did rise though at the levels they are at they do not double like earlier in in pregnancy. Next scan Tuesday 14:30.

Sunshyn has been in hospital with gallstones and saw one baby with a good heartbeat.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks for your support. Our pregnancy has terminated, and we will be having a D&C next Thursday. Sometimes life is difficult, but I believe in God and know He has a plan for me. Thank you for all of your kind words and prayers. We are looking forward to a happy, healthy pregnancy in the future.


----------



## kelly brown

so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Tanikit

So sorry tp hear this Onelildream - you've had a long rough journey recently. :hugs:


----------



## tigger867

Hi,
I just been nosing around and came across your tread, and i'm so sorry for your loss, our prayers and love is always around you.:cry::hug:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

So very sorry about your loss. :cry: R.I.P little ones


----------



## ladypotter

So sorry sweetie...I have been there several times and understand your pain. You WILL be back again soon!! ((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## Luzelle

So sorry to hear your bad news. Thinking of you. *HUGS*


----------



## claralouize

:hugs:


----------



## jenwigan

so sorry to hear the sad news hugs to you all xx


----------



## cheryl6

im so sorry to hear about your loss xxx


----------

